# Wintertraining



## N2O (15. September 2001)

Hi Leute,

jetzt beginnt leider wieder die Zeit der kurzen Tage. Wie sieht Euer Wintertraining aus?


----------



## Jörg (15. September 2001)

Ich gehe mit einem Haufen "verückter" Biker zum Spinning. Ca. 1-2 mal die Woche, davon möglichst eine Doppelstunde.
Ansonsten, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, am Wochenende aufs Bike (2-4 Stunden Touren).

Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wwbiker (22. September 2001)

hi,

also ich fahre soweit es geht imer noch draußen...ansonsten bin ich im winter im studio und versuche mal mehr das muskeltraining zu berücksichtigen...spinning habe ich auch probiert...ist aber schon so ne sache mit den "verrückten" diese gymnastik auf dem bike zu machen...hoch, runter, zählen etc.... ist aber interessanter als alleine zu hause auf der rolle zu kurbeln..

so long

volker


----------



## Jörg (23. September 2001)

Mit dem Spinning ist das so eine Sache. Ich denke das kommt ganz auf das Studio, in dem die Kurse durchgeführt werden, an.
In unserem Studio (Networks/Mayen) werden auf Biker abgestimmte Kurse angeboten. Das bedeutet tunen auf dem bike findet nicht statt. Wir begnügen uns mit einrollen, Sprints, Bergfahrten (sitzend, stehend), Runnings und Kombinationen von diesen Möglichkeiten. Anschliessend Dehnübungen. 
Das Studio ist mit Bikes von Schwinn ausgestattet (sind meiner Meinung nach die Besten).
Auf jeden Fall besser als alleine auf dem Ergometer. Mittlerweile sind wir eine Gruppe von zehn Bikern und da geht es immer recht lustig zu.

Gruss Jörg


**** wer heute nicht auf dem Bike unterwegs war, ist selber schuld!!!


----------



## dave (25. September 2001)

Also ich gehe verstärkt zum Badminton und überwinde mich irgendwann sogar zum Joggen 
Und wenn's mal wieder richtig kalt wird, dann geht's auf zum nächsten Weiher Eishocky spielen!!!
Spinning würd' ich persönlich nur mit einer Windmaschine probieren ... ansonsten würde es gegen Ende eher zu Swimming werden


----------



## Mareike (25. September 2001)

Hi Jungs!

Gut, dass Ihr das Thema mal anschneidet. Ich wollte jetzt im Herbst und Winter auch wieder zum Spinning gehen. Leider bin ich neu hier in Bendorf und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus. 
Ich hatte in Neuwied schon mal wegen Spinning-Kursen angefragt, aber die haben in der Woche ganze zwei!!! Kurse und davon fängt der eine schon um 17:00 Uhr an - da schaltet meiner einer grade mal den PC aus und geht nach Hause. Gibt´s denn in Koblenz oder Vallendar noch ein Studio, das Spinning-Kurse anbietet?
Ich möchte über den Winter nur ungerne mein bisschen Kondition verlieren, dass ich mir in den letzten Monaten erarbeitet habe. Gibt´s denn zum Spinning noch eine gute Alternative?

Waren dass noch Zeiten, als ich in einem Studio bei Gießen trainiert habe, die jeden Tag drei Kurse angeboten haben....

Mareike


----------



## TiThomas (25. September 2001)

Also ich fahre in den kommenden Monaten das Pensum bewußt stark runter, wie jedes Jahr. Ist kein Problem, nach so einer harten *g* Saison...die alten Knochen müssen sich ja auch mal erholen.

Wenns Wetter gut ist (und die Zeit da ist), wird Sa und/oder So natürlich gebikt. Ansonsten, auch die Woche über, steht im Winter mehr Waldlaufen an, frische Luft muß schon sein.

Spinning habe ich auch mal probiert, hat mir aber absolut keinen Spaß gemacht, lag u. a. auch am Trainer. OK, es bringt sicher Kondition, powert einen gut aus und hilft, die Form zu halten, aber mit Radeln hat es meiner Meinung nach wenig zu tun. Außerdem macht es Spaß, wenn man im Frühjahr wieder sieht, wie die Form steigt und steigt...


----------



## dave (25. September 2001)

Hi Mareike,
weiß ja nicht wie weit Du fahren würdest, aber das MAX in Hilgert (zwischen Höhr-Grenzhausen und Ransbach-Baumbach) soll ganz gut sein.
Die haben auch mal einen Preis als das beste Studio Deutschlands gewonnen!
Hab aber keine Ahnung von wem der stammt ... 
Wie auch immer, kenne viele Leute die dort hingehen und zufrieden sind.
Seit einem Jahr gibt es auch eine Badminton-Halle und zumindest im Sommer werden auch MTB-Touren angeboten.


----------

